# ISP Config 2.2.24 Cron Funktion



## sumsebum (15. Juli 2008)

*Gelöst: ISP Config 2.2.24 Cron Funktion*

Hallo Forum, 

kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Cronfunktion finde.....


----------



## sumsebum (16. Juli 2008)

Hm im Formular Manager ist doch ein Formular für Cronjobs hinterlegt, wo kann man das aufrufen, bzw. findet man das....

MfG

Rene


----------



## sumsebum (16. Juli 2008)

Ok, gefunden. Ich musste mich allerdings erst im englischen Forum informieren.

zuallererst mach man einen Haken im ISP Web im Tab "Basis" ganz unten bei "Cron Jobs"
in den Tab "User & Email" wechseln und dort den User auswählen der den Cronjob ausführen soll.
den User anklicken und danach unten nochmals "Cron Jobs" für den User aktivieren. Danch auf "Speichern" gehen. Alternativ kann man auch in einen anderen Tab wechseln.
jetzt ist man zurück im Formular "ISP Web" im Tab Basis. Um nun einen "Cron Job" anzulegen nochmals auf das Tab "User & Email" clicken, den "User" auswählen und schon Sieht man im Formular "ISP User" einen neuen Tab "Cron Jobs", wenn man nun auf diesen klickt, kann man Cronjobs anlegen.
Puh schwierige Geburt.......


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

Anstatt in 3) Zu speichern, reicht es auch auf einen beliebigen anderen tab zu wechseln.


----------

